
Convert Python source code (.py) to Jupyter notebook (.ipynb) with p2j - raibosome
https://github.com/raibosome/python2jupyter
======
raibosome
Say no more to copying code line-by-line to Jupyter notebook. This conversion
just needs your code to be paragraphed, like how codes should be. Comments are
converted to markdowns. Codes are converted to cell codes. It's as easy as
running pip install p2j and run p2j your_code.py

Pull requests are welcome!

